# new swordtails



## johnsonchicklet (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I bought two new swordtails for my tank at the pet store. One male and female. The female is doing just fine; she is swimming around as happy as can be. The male ,however, is just sitting at the bottom of tank on the rocks. The only way I know he is still alive is because he moves his little fins. Can anyone help?


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometimes the stress and shock of being moved can take it's toll. Give him a day or two and see how he's doing. This also stresses the importance of making sure you buy healthy stock from a reputable aquarium store. I urge you to avoid the big box pet stores, petco and petsmart, (where they practice poor fish husbandry and could care less about the fish), and deal with a local fish store instead. Also, make sure you purchase a fish that is swimming around, appears healthy, fins spread not clamped, not gulping air at the surface, etc.
Last, remember, "it's the water." Make sure you have good healthy cycled water in your tank, and remember to acclimate new fish when you introduce them - floating the bag at least 15 minutse to equalize temperature, and slowly mixing your tank water into their bag before releasing them. This process usually takes me about 30 - 45 minutes.
You want to minimize the stress of moving. Try to keep them in the bag from the store to your home less than 30 minutes if possible.
Keep your receipt, most aquarium stores will replace the fish if it dies within a week - net it out, place it in a baggie or wrap in plastic wrap - and put in the freezer. Sometimes the aquarium store will also require a water sample so they can test it and may be able to tell you what is wrong with your water if you don't have a good test kit for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH.
Good luck to you!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Stress. Make sure he has places to hide like a cave or flowerpot on it's side. Live plants to hide in are magic when getting new fish used to their new home. Best Of Luck.:fish:

SIDE NOTE! Later on (or soon) you may want to get another female so he doesn't harass the one female to death.


----------

